# Danish: fruit preparation



## Riveritos

Hello,
I have a fruit preparation made of apricots, it's nor a jam neither a jelly.
Is it possible to call it  *frugttilberedningen af abrikos* in Danish? 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mnl

Could it be either an "abrikoskompot" (more concentrated in taste) or "abrikosgrød" (more diluted in taste and eaten with cream or milk)?


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you mnl for your quick reply. 
This is a fruit preparation to be spread on bread or crackers I can't call it jam that's why I was thinking on  *frugttilberedningen.
*Any of your suggestions is a generic name in Danish for fruit spread?


----------



## mnl

I don't think there is a generic term in Danish that corresponds to "preparazione" in Italian (which I think you have in mind). 

What is the more precise context - is it some legal requirement that keeps you from calling it jam?


----------



## Riveritos

Yes, I need something like preparazione.
I can't call it jam because it doesn't fulfill the legal requirements of jams.
Don't you have a Danish term for fruit spread? something like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fruit_preserves


----------



## hanne

You cannot call it "tilberedning" because that's only the name of the process, not of the product.

Right now I don't have any good suggestions for what you _can_ call it - I'll come back if something shows up.


----------



## mnl

You're obviously required to use the correct terms, and you'd probably have to check with someone who knows the rules, but notice that there are two "grades" of jam in Danish: *Syltetøj*, and *marmelade* with different legal definitions. Maybe your product would qualify as marmelade?

Also, in the salty kitchen, I'd use *smørepålæg* to as a translation of "spread". It would sound strange in my ears when used in connection with a sweet product, but as a last resort it could do. I have seen it used to describe Nutella as well. When based on apricots it would become *abrikossmørepålæg*.


----------



## Riveritos

Thanks for your valuable help!


----------



## Sepia

Riveritos said:


> Yes, I need something like preparazione.
> I can't call it jam because it doesn't fulfill the legal requirements of jams.
> Don't you have a Danish term for fruit spread? something like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fruit_preserves




Yes, there are in fact EU regulations
 (Council Directive 79/693/EEC, 24 July 1979)

...

Which also means that some of the highly paid translators in Brussels already had the trouble of finding words for this and a lot of other stuff in every official language of the member countries - and as one can find all the directives on the EU websites, looking into the directives is a simple way of finding a LOT of terminology related to these themes.


----------

